# Kennel project complete!!!



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Here is our kennel after six hot days of work. My wife and I built this ourselves with no previous deck building skills, I think we did okay. We decided to use composite flooring, which I feel is the easiest to maintain. We used Ondura corregated panels for the roofing (same stuff Pizza Hut uses) which keeps our beloved bullies shaded and rain free. What do you guys think?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think it looks great and a serious but worthy investment. The ONLY concern I have is if you ever get dogs with strong DA there is nothing to separate them. Looks great though!! A+!!

Do you have a place to excersize them? All in all very professional looking.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Yes, we have around 3 acres for them to exercise, depending on what our dogs enjoy doing, we will get them into agility and weight pulling. As far DA goes, I used two panels to seperate all the runs with enough gap between them to slide in some plyboard if fence fighting becomes an issue.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

AHH good deal! We are in the works talking about relocating AGAIN. I have lived on land for the last 9 years but recently we moved to the city, been here 8 months and ready to get OUT!!! We have a place in mind.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks awsome. I have been looking into a welded kennel set up. Found one for about 1500 that does four kennels.
That looks great...ideas are forming!

OFK you need to get outta the city! What possesed you to move there? lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

That looks awesome!! I like the idea of leaving room for visual separation if needed!!

If you don't mind me asking, and don't feel obligated to tell...I was just curious how much something like that cost you???


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

you have mad skills 
its like pro built


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Also I am curious, the decking won't eventually rot? from all the urine and poo?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Sydney said:


> That looks awesome!! I like the idea of leaving room for visual separation if needed!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, and don't feel obligated to tell...I was just curious how much something like that cost you???


Thanks alot!...yeah we figured fence fighting could be an issue, plus we don't won't any accidental breedings through the fence. We will keep males in every other run to avoid aggressive tendencies but you can't be careful enough. All in all it cost us around 5 grand, but will pay for itself in 15-20 years...ha ha



BedlamBully said:


> Also I am curious, the decking won't eventually rot? from all the urine and poo?


Nope. Composite flooring is is a mixture of plastic and wood....the water pretty much beads up on it, so I don't see urine causing any rotting. Mildew seems to be the only issue people have with composite but that can be prevented by cleaning regularly with a dog safe cleaner. It takes only 10 minutes to hose off the entire run. Once a week I plan to scrub the runs out and I will hose them out once a day if not twice. So far it seems to be very low maintenace.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow! I'm impressed. Very nice set up.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

looks awesome!!! im jelous lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

That is awesome looking!!!!!!!! are you starting a kennel or shelter sorry if you already told everyone I'm kinda slow today lol


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the compliments. We worked very hard on it and I think it looks better than we imagined it would. We can only try to do as much for our dogs as they do for us, they deserve the very best. 



sw_df27 said:


> That is awesome looking!!!!!!!! are you starting a kennel or shelter sorry if you already told everyone I'm kinda slow today lol


 We are starting a kennel but are waiting to see how the dogs turn out before doing any breeding and even then it will be on a limited basis. We breed mostly for our own stock but may have a few pups available next spring/summer. We're hoping to get some more good working dogs in here and start weight pulling or agility training soon.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks awesome, just would like to give you a tip though, it might be a good idea to leave a little space between the cages..JMHO


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I would imagine if the dogs get tired of looking at each other that you could put something along the inside walls to block their field of vision. Might destroy the beauty of the structure, though. That's a nice set-up. The only thing I would add is automatic waterers, but I like to dream. LOL!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

I dream of this setup! Great job man.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

wow that would be my dream to have something like that !!!!! Im jealious !


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks great! Good idea on leaving a gap to slide the plyboard in if need be. Good luck with the kennel!


----------



## pitking2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! I'm impressed. Thinking about doing something similar. Nice Work!!!


----------



## Juggalette17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats awesome wanna build me one???


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow it looks really nice especially considering youve had no previous experience


----------

